# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  متصدر البوكس اوفيس AVATAR 2009 مترجم على اكثر من سيرفر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

_AVATAR_*
DVDScr*







*Movie Name : AVATAR 2009*
* Quality : DVDScr*
* IMDB Rating : 8.6/10
Genere :* *Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi*
*Runtime : 2h 36 mn
IMDB URL  : Press Here 
*












 

*ل محبى الجوده العاليه نسخه ( Avi غير مضغوطه ) مع الترجمه* 
*لمشاهده سكرين من النسخه اضغط هــنـا*
*avi
1.44 GB* 

*RapidShare* 
 *Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/535288
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/535289
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/535290
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/535291
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/535292
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/535293
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/535294
Part 8 : http://takemyfile.com/535295
MegaUpload
**Part  1 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535596
**Part 2 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535597
**Part 3 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535598
**Part 4 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535599
**Part 5 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535600
**Part 6 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535601
**Part 7 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535602
**Part 8 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535603**
IFile
**Part   1 : http://takemyfile.com/535999
Part 2 : http://takemyfile.com/536000
Part 3 : http://takemyfile.com/536001
Part 4 : http://takemyfile.com/536002
Part 5 : http://takemyfile.com/536003
Part 6 : http://takemyfile.com/536004
Part 7 : http://takemyfile.com/536005
Part 8  : http://takemyfile.com/536006* 
*UserShare 
**Part 1  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535670
**Part 2  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535671
**Part 3  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535672
**Part 4  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535673
**Part 5  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535674
**Part 6  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535675
**Part 7  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535676
**Part 8  :* *http://takemyfile.com/535677*
* DuckLoad
Part 1 : http://takemyfile.com/535426
**Part  2 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535427
**Part 3 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535428
**Part 4 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535429
**Part 5 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535430
**Part 6** :* *http://takemyfile.com/535431
**Part 7 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535432
**Part 8 :* *http://takemyfile.com/535433*
  ============================

*Rmvb
**458.MB
*
_
RapidShare
http://takemyfile.com/533084
http://takemyfile.com/533086
http://takemyfile.com/533088

UserShare
http://takemyfile.com/533799
http://takemyfile.com/533801
http://takemyfile.com/533802

DuckLoad
http://takemyfile.com/533809
http://takemyfile.com/533810
http://takemyfile.com/533811

IFile
http://takemyfile.com/533252
http://takemyfile.com/533253
http://takemyfile.com/533262

__MegaUpload
http://takemyfile.com/533224
http://takemyfile.com/533119
http://takemyfile.com/533120

MegaShare
http://takemyfile.com/533806
http://takemyfile.com/533807
http://takemyfile.com/533808

__ QShare
http://takemyfile.com/533129
http://takemyfile.com/533132
http://takemyfile.com/533131

Load To
http://takemyfile.com/533110
http://takemyfile.com/533112
http://takemyfile.com/533113

__HotFile
http://takemyfile.com/533126
http://takemyfile.com/533153
http://takemyfile.com/533146
_
 _ GettyFile
http://takemyfile.com/533102
http://takemyfile.com/533103
http://takemyfile.com/533111

FileFactory
http://takemyfile.com/533098
http://takemyfile.com/533100
http://takemyfile.com/533115

Uploaded To
http://takemyfile.com/533107
http://takemyfile.com/533108
http://takemyfile.com/533122

2Shared
http://takemyfile.com/533123
http://takemyfile.com/533125
http://takemyfile.com/533128

ZShare
http://takemyfile.com/533106
http://takemyfile.com/533117
http://takemyfile.com/533140__

FileGetty
http://takemyfile.com/533114
http://takemyfile.com/533104
http://takemyfile.com/533158

__ FileSend
http://takemyfile.com/533118
http://takemyfile.com/533118
http://takemyfile.com/533149

__MediaFire 
http://takemyfile.com/533185
http://takemyfile.com/533186
http://takemyfile.com/533226
_
_ 
1  Rmvb Un Compressed LinK

__MegaUpload
http://takemyfile.com/533636
_
 _ Duckload
http://takemyfile.com/533296

FileFactory
http://takemyfile.com/533192

FileGetty
http://takemyfile.com/533212

2Shared
http://takemyfile.com/533267

GettyFile
http://takemyfile.com/533232

ZShare
http://takemyfile.com/533804_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكوررر

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

العفوو

----------


## ريمي

الف شكر على الموضوع عافك الله كل خير لك مني اجمل تحية

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> الف شكر على الموضوع عافك الله كل خير لك مني اجمل تحية


you 2 

remy

----------


## جمال حسن

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## osa121212

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (59):

----------

